# اقترااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح



## روحي لديني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*ممكن عندما تحدف مشاركة او موضوع

يقال فوريا ما هو سبب الحدف 

*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*وايه الفايده من كده​*


----------



## روحي لديني (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وايه الفايده من كده​*




ههههههههههههههه

وتقول ليه الفائدة !!!!! 





اللهم تبت علنا نعمة العقل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

روحي لديني قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> وتقول ليه الفائدة !!!!!
> 
> ...




*وهو فين العقل اللي عندكم ده
عشان يتبوا فيكم
لما تفهم الاول ابقي اتكلم​**
انا اقصد ان مش لازم او مفروض ع الاداره
انها تقول ع كل واحد اتحذف ليه موضوعه او مشاركته
عشان ممكن تسبب له احراج بعد كده
فهمت ولا نقول تاني
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ممكن عندما تحدف مشاركة او موضوع
> 
> يقال فوريا ما هو سبب الحدف
> 
> *



​
لما بيتحذف رد بيتكتب السبب

يا اما المشرف يوجه ليك رسالة فى الموضوع بالحذف

او يقول تم حذف الردود التى ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع

وهكذا .........
​بيتم الاخطار بالحذف​


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*و انت برأيك ليه المشاركات بتتحذف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1. مشاركة تافهة وجودها و عدمه واحد 
2. خروج و تشتيت عن الموضوع الاصلي
3. اساءة للايمان المسيحي 

​*


----------



## روحي لديني (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وهو فين العقل اللي عندكم ده
> عشان يتبوا فيكم
> لما تفهم الاول ابقي اتكلم​*
> *
> ...


*

 احمد ربي على نعنة العقل التي اعطاني اياها 

..

عشان ممكن تسبب احراج .... وفين الاحراج 

اد سيكون التنبيه برسالة خاصة 

او في احراج حتى بالرسائل الخاصة 

.. .. 

وعملية التنبيه يا فهيم تساعد على التقليل من وقوع الخطأ مجددا






*


----------



## روحي لديني (30 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​
> لما بيتحذف رد بيتكتب السبب
> 
> يا اما المشرف يوجه ليك رسالة فى الموضوع بالحذف
> ...


*
نعم لاحظت  دلك احيانا 

لكن حدفت لي العديد من المشاركات 

وحدف لي موضوع ... ولا زلت لا اعرف السبب 

لم تدكر في الموضوع نفسه 

ولم اتلقى رسالة خاصة بدلك 

لعلي ان عرفت السبب قلت اخطائي 

وشكرا  على الرد 

*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى اعرف ايه سبب الحذف من مشاركاتى رغم اننى ملتزم جدا


----------



## روحي لديني (30 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *و انت برأيك ليه المشاركات بتتحذف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1. مشاركة تافهة وجودها و عدمه واحد
> 2. خروج و تشتيت عن الموضوع الاصلي
> ...



*نعم حدفت لي مشاركة بسبب السبب التاني التي دكرته

ومن بعدها لم اشتت الموضوع مجداا 

اما سببك التالت 

اعتقد انه مسموح 

لاني لاحظت ان الاساءة في الايمان الاسلامي متكاتر جدا 

انا كنت اعتقد ان الاساءة لايمان غير مسموح به بغض النظر عن الدين لكي نبعد عن العنصرية 
ونطبق مبداأ الديمقراطية 

لكني تفاجئت بدلك 

وعلى العموم شكرا لردك *


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*اولا : غير مسموح للاساءة لاى دين اما ماتراه فى الحوار الاسلامى هو حوار ذو دليل فأثبت عكس ما هو مكتوب وسيتم حذف كل ما تثبت خطأنا فيه 
ثانيا : تحذف فى اليوم الواحد مشاركات ليست بالقليله حتى يتم التنبيه على كل حذف برسالة خاصة 
ويتم التنبيه خلال الموضوع بسبب الحذف ان كان رد 
اما حذف الموضوع  نفسه فاسبابه معروفه 
نسخ ولصق 
موضوع فى غير مكانه 
موضوع مكرر 
راجع موضوعك ستجده اما مكرر او نسخ واصق او فى غير مكانه 
فى حاله اخرى راسل مشرف القسم 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## روحي لديني (30 أكتوبر 2010)

لا يا *oesi_no بل تأكد انه يوجد اساءة والعديد من الاساءات*

*في قسم الحوار الاسلامي للدين الاسلامي وللرسول الاسلامي ايضا

تمعن في الردود جيدا بغض النظر عن كاتب الرد 

وستجد الاساءة صدقني 

*
​


----------



## روحي لديني (30 أكتوبر 2010)

حتى وان كان الموضوع من الاسباب التي دكرتها 

فيجب ان اعلم بسبب حدف الموضوع 

لكي اكون على دراية بكون حدف الموضوع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

روحي لديني قال:


> *
> 
> احمد ربي على نعنة العقل التي اعطاني اياها
> 
> ...



*مش هعلق ع اسلوبك لانه حاجه مش جديده عليكم
بالنسبه لكلامك بقي
الاداره مش فاضيه تبعت رساله خاصه لكل موضوع او مشاركه غلط
كل واحد بيكون عارف غلطه كويس بس بيكرره بمزاجه
وسعات بيتم التنبيه في الموضوع نفسه
او المشرف بيرد ع اي حد بيشتكي في الشكاوي
يارب تكون فهمت
​*


روحي لديني قال:


> *
> اما سببك التالت
> 
> اعتقد انه مسموح
> ...


*

مش هعلق ع النقطه دي برضه​​*


روحي لديني قال:


> حتى وان كان الموضوع من الاسباب التي دكرتها
> 
> فيجب ان اعلم بسبب حدف الموضوع
> 
> لكي اكون على دراية بكون حدف الموضوع ​



*مين بقي اللي مش فهيم ومش عارف حاجه
ربنا يتبت عقلك ع رايك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*



نعم لاحظت دلك احيانا 

لكن حدفت لي العديد من المشاركات 

وحدف لي موضوع ... ولا زلت لا اعرف السبب 

لم تدكر في الموضوع نفسه 

ولم اتلقى رسالة خاصة بدلك 

لعلي ان عرفت السبب قلت اخطائي 

وشكرا على الرد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
دايما بيتكتب السبب مش احيانا

واحيانا السبب بيكون معروف جدا

ده على اعتبار انك قريت شروط المنتدى قبل التسجيل​


----------



## روحي لديني (26 أغسطس 2011)

> دايما بيتكتب  السبب مش احيانا
> 
> واحيانا السبب بيكون معروف جدا
> 
> ده على اعتبار انك قريت شروط  المنتدى قبل التسجيل​


*ومن السادج هذا *

*الدي لا يقرأ الشروط قبل التسجيل *
​


----------



## روحي لديني (26 أغسطس 2011)

> *مين بقي اللي مش فهيم ومش عارف حاجه
> ربنا يتبت عقلك ع رايك*



تمعني في  فحوى الردود

قبل لا ان تردي وانت هائمة على وجهك 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أغسطس 2011)

*المشاركات التى يتم حذفها كثيرة لأسباب نذكر اهمها
1- قلة الأدب ..... وهذا شائع جدا
2- الهروب للمسيحيات .... وهذا ايضا شائع
3- الخروج عن سياق الموضوع
4- القص واللصق
5- الأساءة للمسيحية بغباوة وجهل 
6- مشاركات لا قيمة لها فى الحوار, مثل مشاركتك تلك



			جزاك الله خيرا ابو فارس 

وجعل الله مثواك الجنة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تكررت مرتان وتم حذفهم .... هل ترين أنها اغنت الحوار ؟؟؟

ولو كتبنا سبب الحذف لأحتجنا لوقت هائل .... لذا من يلجأ لما هو بأعلى من أسباب لا يستحق أن نضيع وقتنا فى تنبيهه

اوكى ؟؟؟ *


----------

